# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Wyszogród bardzo blisko Wisły

## Polecam Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

----------

